# Asus G74SX Leistung ausreichend ?



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo 
Ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach einem neuen Gaming Notebook.
Vom Optischen gefällt mir das G74Sx sehr gut.
Von der Hardware auch nur die Grafikkarte stört mich ein bisschen. 
Das notebook hat eine Gtx 560M onboard.
Eine 570 bzw. 580 fände ich aber beudeutend besser.
Gibt es vergleichbare Markennotebook von Msi Toshiba und co ?
Mit der gleichen Hardware bis auf die Grafikkarte.
Preislich sollte das so bei 1700 bleiben.
17" Full HD Bildschirm währe gut.
i7 2nd ist Pflicht


----------



## Apfelringo (5. Januar 2012)

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Auf der seite gibt es gute Gamingnotebooks, die kannste auch noch ein bisschen konfigurieren.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Was willst Du denn spielen, und mit welchen Details? So ne Grafikkarte ist halt viel langsamer als die gleichnamige Desktop-Variante der Karte.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Januar 2012)

die GTX 570 und 580M sind einiges schneller, da ihnen mehr shader zur verfügung stehen. 
Geforce GTX 580M im Kurztest: Ist das Flaggschiff schneller als die Radeon HD 6970M? - grafikkarte, geforce, nvidia 
Hier sieht man auch ganz gut, dass die GTX 560M zwar eine gute Karte ist, aber nicht viele Reserven bietet.
Wie wäre es mit dem kleinen 15,6Zoll Bruder, auch wenn du gerne ein 17Zoll hättest. 
BZW das 18Zöller 
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P801 PRO Gaming Notebook 46,7cm (18,4")
mit 2GTX 560M im sli. Die erzielen die selbe bzw sogar bessere Performance, und micro Ruckler sind auch nicht mehr so problematisch.


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Danke fü die Antworten.

Ich möchte schon spielen aber KEIN BF3 das spiele auf der Konsole.

Ich spiele Anno 2070 sollte ziemlich alles auf höchste laufen
Minecraft (zieht massenhaft viel Cpu)
Mal ne runde Gta 4 (an meinem jetzigen PC mit Gtx 260 auch nicht auf höchste ist auch nicht weiter schlimm)
Call of Duty (sollte ja kein Problem sein)


> Was willst Du denn spielen, und mit welchen Details? So ne Grafikkarte  ist halt viel langsamer als die gleichnamige Desktop-Variante der Karte.



Wieviel langsamer hälfte ?
Und beim Cpu lieber den 2760qm oder reicht der 2670qm ?

Ich hätte schon gerne ein "Markennotebook" wie Msi Asus oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Also, ich würd mal sagen, dass für die Spiele bei der Graka auch eine Nvidia 555m völlig reichen wird, das kommt dich deutlich günstiger. 
Oder wenn Du was findest auch eine GTX 560.

Anno 2070 ist da zwar nicht dabei bei diesen Benches, aber schau halt mal die 555m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 

Für die 560m gibt es auch Anno2070-Werte, auf Max mit nem Quadcore 40FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## EddyEdik (5. Januar 2012)

Nur ich denke mir so wegen der Cpu weil mein 2600er (Der verkauft ist) lastet sich bei MC auch manchma einen ab.
Und dann mit einem Notebook Prozessor ?


----------



## Vincent85 (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das ASUS G74SX-91079V. Der Neupeis war ca. 1900 Daktaris, was mir viel zu viel war.
Ich habe das Notebook für 1200 € über eBay-Kleinanzeigen geschossen und bin äußerst zufrieden.
Eine der installierten 750GB-Platten hab ich verkauft und ne M4 von Crucial eingebaut.
BF3 läuft auf Einstellung "Hoch" einwandfrei und flüssig. Vor allem die Qualität des Notebook begeistert mich:
Nichts klappert, brummt oder vibriert...alles ist absolut hochwertig.
Ich hatte vorher das P511 von Schenker sowie das X7815 hier stehen und war von den Plastikbombern nicht so angetan. (Beides das Chassi von MSI)
Beide Notebooks waren mit einer GTX570M ausgestattet, also etwas besser wie die verbaute GTX560M beim ASUS.
Allerdings konnte ich bei den Einstellungen in BF3 keine Performance-Unterschiede feststellen, das Spiel schlug mir bei beiden Notebooks
die "hohen" Einstellungen vor. Also wenn der extreme Preis nicht wäre und Du ein ASUS günstig schießen könntest, würd ich Dir zu dem Teil raten!


----------



## Bastardoxx (6. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab den Asus G73JW mit einer GTX 460M und bin mit der verarbeitung und besonders mit dem Lüftungssystem total zufrieden.

Der G74 ist vom Aufbau ja ziemlich gleich geblieben.
Wenn es nicht eielt, würde ich lieber warten bis es die ersten Laptops mit den Nvidia-GPUs (600M-Reihe) gibt.

Aber auf jeden Fall macht man mit der ROG-Serie von Asus nichts falsch.


----------



## Alex555 (6. Januar 2012)

Zwischen dem 2670 und dem 2760 ist der einzige Unterschied die Taktrate. 
Je nach Preis würde ich dementsprechend den 2670 nehmen. 
Der 2760 dürfte maximal 50€ teurer sein, ansonsten wäre es mir persönlich nicht wert, das Upgrade zu machen. 
Die ASUS ROG Notebooks haben mit das beste Kühlsystem am Markt, leise und sehr effektiv. 
Zur GTX 570 und GTX 580M: DIe GTX 570M wird mit niedrigen Taktraten betrieben, bietet jedoch viel mehr Shader Einheiten als die GTX 560M. 
GTX 560M: 192 Shader 775MHZ Takt
GTX 570M: 336 Shader 575MHZ Takt
Siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  im grauen Kasten.
Mit ein bisschen OC von der GTX 570M bist du spürbar schneller, denn dann hat man eher die Performance der GTX 580M. 
Die Geforce M sind sowieso sehr gut zu übertakten. 
Wenn möglich also auf jeden Fall die GTX 570M, die ist eindeutig höher anzusiedeln.


----------



## hysterix (6. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe seit 5 Tagen das Medion Erazer X6819 und bin extrem begeistert. Ich hatte vorher das Asus G73 das war auch gut aber das Medion ist bei weitem besser. Ich habe das neue PCGH Edition mit 12 GB Ram GTX570 i7 2670QM
Ich hab es bei ebay für 750 euro geschossen NEU. Es is zwar unter Last ein ticken lauter wie das G73 aber nicht viel und der Klang is der Hammer. Dachte beim G73 is der Klang nicht mehr zu Topen aber das X6819 Topt es. Ich kann das Book wärmsten empfhelen,ich wollte nie ein Medion wegen CPU Throttling aber das is bei der Serie nicht mehr der Fall. Ich würde auf jedenfall immer wieder zu Medion greifen.


----------



## Vincent85 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich sag ja nicht dass das X7815 der totale Müll war, aber den qualitativen Unterschied zum ASUS G74 hab ich schon deutlich gemerkt.

Jedem das Seine, hauptsache das Notebook läuft und es macht Spaß 

Für 750 Ocken hätt ichs auch genommen, das steht fest !!!


----------

